# Mullet run night Snook



## Bullshark

I went out twice yesterday. I missed what would have been my biggest snook to date in the morning. It just came off... It was real big, like 40" +. Last night we put in near Jupiter to hit the dock lights. It was epic! Our mullet run this year just wont stop. The pictured fish was 24". I was to busy catching to take pictures but they ranged from 20" to 30" and we landed a ton in a few hours. Im taking Jen and Zach out to get their first snook tonight and i will take more pics and post them on this thread.


----------



## kandv2000

Awsome!!!! Sounds like a great time.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Bullshark, sorry for the somewhat idiotic question, do you mean Jupiter in South FL in Palm Beach County?


----------



## Bullshark

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> Bullshark, sorry for the somewhat idiotic question, do you mean Jupiter in South FL in Palm Beach County?


Yes I do. The morning fish was in Hobe Sound which is where I live now. We don't have the numbers of Snook Jupiter and Stuart has but ours tend to be monsters. There are really only 2 to 3 spots in Hobe Sound to traget the large snook so i only fish them when others are not around. It's all good though because Stuart is 5 miles north and Jupiter is 10 miles south.


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr

Ah ok, if you have time and don't mind the trek go to the launch in downtown Palm Beach and fish the mangroves in the intercoastal. I caught a lot of good Snook off of them this time of year when I working down that way. Just find E.R. Bradley's Saloon and fish just East of there around the mangroves. I have an old honey hole in between the rows that they would stack up in.


----------



## Bullshark

Thanks! I spent my 20's at Brabley's. I fish near there for bonefish


----------



## Bullshark

So after all that i left my camera in my truck.. It was not as great as last night but my goal was to get my 4 year old his first snook and my wife hers. Done!!!!!!! Zach caught 3 and Jen 2. Jen landed the biggest of the night and her casting got 100* better. She's ready for the flats. The only pictures suck because shes to busy for a new Iphone and i'm to lazy but its Zachs first snook ever!!!!!!


----------

